# The Boxing Lookalikes Thread



## Chatty

Well I thought if I'm going to jump ship I may as well bring my baby over with me:

So here we go

Blobfish









Chris Arreola









:deal


----------



## Bryn

You can't just jump straight in with Blobfish Arreola, you mad man, start small.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

chatty said:


> Well I thought if I'm going to jump ship I may as well bring my baby over with me:
> 
> So here we go
> 
> Blobfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Arreola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :deal


:rofl:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst




----------



## Miguel2010

^^^^iron_chin??? haha


----------



## 1st Contact

Comic Book Guy









Dan Rafael


----------



## Jay

guys - moving over to worldwide forum.

Antonio Tarver









Mr Popo


----------



## Back to Bill




----------



## Bajingo

Antonio Tarver










Some milk duds


----------



## Roe

:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Baj! :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Chatty

Kenny Anderson









Daniele Di Rossi


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Max Schmeling & Jack Dempsey


----------



## Bajingo

Nicky Piper










A lesbian from Jeremy Kyle


----------



## Roe

Vitali Klitschko









Simples


----------



## DonBoxer

1st Contact said:


> Comic Book Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Rafael


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBone




----------



## Michael

BigBone said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

Spencer Fearon:










Sonny Liston:


----------



## Roe

Tyson Fury









Paul Bunyan


----------



## Roe

Jim Watt and Ian Darke









Statler and Waldorf









Al Bernstein is a much better lookalike for one of them as well but together they're a right pair of muppets


----------



## Roe

David Haye









Mini David Haye


----------



## BigBone

@Boxed Ears


----------



## Macho_Grande

Im bringing mine over to:


----------



## Back to Bill

Macho_Grande said:


> Im bringing mine over to:


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Chatty

Adam Booth









Scott Quigg


----------



## Noonaldinho

Cant think of his name but there's an actor who looks just like Shane Mosley!


----------



## Bryn

*Breidis Prescott

*









*Brian Belo

*


----------



## Foreman Hook

Sonny Liston










P Diddy


----------



## Decy

Glen McCrory and some random(better looking) forum guy.


----------



## nufc_jay

Terence Howard










Shane Mosley


----------



## nufc_jay

Tomasz Adamek










Broken Polish Glass


----------



## NoMas




----------



## NoMas

Theres that dude always ringside that looks like Jimmy Hill to, anyone know his name? Hes basically at every fight


----------



## NoMas

Winky Wright










Sam Watson's twins


----------



## Noonaldinho

*Boxing lookalikes...*

Maybe you have a freind who looks like Nikolai Valuez or an aunt who looks like Jane Couch, or even a celebrity who looks like Evander Holyfield, post them here :good


----------



## Noonaldinho

A girl I know met Saul Alvarez on her hen do....


----------



## adamcanavan

It's a bit awkward together pictures of them but there's a bus driver that looks like Ali, one that looks like Tim Witherspoon and one that looks like sonny Liston.


----------



## Chatty

Arreola/BLOBFISH WILL NEVER BE BEATEN


----------



## Roe




----------



## Lunny

Roe said:


>


:rofl


----------



## sim_reiss




----------



## Nyanners :sad5

Prince Arron










Ross Noble


----------



## Roe

:lol: Both funny.


----------



## Chatty




----------



## JamieC

chatty said:


>


fucking hell thats good


----------



## Roe

chatty said:


>


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Andy Kerr looks like Simon out of The Inbetweeners


----------



## Roe

Shocked Quartz said:


> Andy Kerr looks like Simon out of The Inbetweeners


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho




----------



## sim_reiss

A wild Chavez Jr appeared...


----------



## Eoghan

Gennadiy Golovkin (big banger)














Howard Wolowitz from Big Bang Theory


----------



## dyna

sim_reiss said:


> A wild Chavez Jr appeared...


Fixed


----------



## Eoghan

Almen Abdi (Swiss international footaller)














Carl Froch (Polish world super-middleweight champion)


----------



## dyna




----------



## Theron

This thread is fucking amazing and im only on the first page :rofl
Especially the Tarver ones


----------



## sim_reiss

Shouldn't this be a sticky thread??


----------



## Theron

Freddie Steele and Charlie Cox


----------



## Bladerunner

Peter Quillin










Remy Bonjasky


----------



## Bladerunner

Costinha former football player










Lamont Peterson


----------



## Bladerunner

Jorge Solis










Jimmy McNulty


----------



## Masters

Great thread. Alexander "Ray Mears" Povektin.


----------



## joe33

I can't post pics at work, but Freddie roach and that kid from jerry Maguire


----------



## Bogotazo

joe33 said:


> I can't post pics at work, but Freddie roach and that kid from jerry Maguire


:lol:


----------



## Eoghan

I see Povetkin has been done, but still, I have a different one:







Nadzeya Ostapchuk, who won the gold medal in the women's shot put (as I'm sure you've guessed from her face!), only to be stripped of it for doping


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

Ruben Guerrero and guy from "From Dusk Till Dawn."


----------



## Felix

Bladerunner said:


> Costinha former football player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamont Peterson


What the fuck is that in the background?!?

Enzo Calzaghe:









Geoff Tipps from The League Of Gentlemen:









Crossed with Pops from the same show:


----------



## Rigondeaux




----------



## Carpe Diem

Juan Manuel Marquez 









Demián Bichir


----------



## gyllespie

What about unrelated boxers who look alike?

Examples:

Margarito/Santa Cruz
Pacquiao/Al Sabaupan
Khan/Mares
Devon Alexander/E. Holyfield
Anselmo Moreno/Tommy Hearns
Gamboa/Mike Tyson

Any other ones you can think of?


----------



## DrMo

Marv









Marius Wach


----------



## Eoghan

Adebayor/Audley:


----------



## FrankinDallas

Macho_Grande said:


> Im bringing mine over to:


----------



## Eoghan

Rocky Fielding/Novak Djokovic


----------



## Masters

Machete


----------



## Chex31




----------



## Blanco




----------



## Mr. Brain

Duran









Pacquiao









No? Not close enough? how about this?

Duran









Pacquiao


----------



## evalistinho




----------



## Executioner

:rofl


----------



## Executioner




----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

:rofl:rofl Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Executioner

yeah great thread


----------



## Jun

Executioner said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## BigBone




----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## Bladerunner

Mayorga








Pac's dad


----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Executioner




----------



## NoMas

A young De Niro and Frank Buglioni...


----------



## FrankinDallas

Mayorga









Wes Studi, actor (Last of the Mohicans)


----------



## JeffJoiner

Great thread.


----------



## Kampioni

Holy fuck I'm killing myself at work :rofl :rofl 

Legendary thread


----------



## Executioner

keep them coming


----------



## Lounge Lizard




----------



## Mexi-Box

Bladerunner said:


> Mayorga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pac's dad


:whaaaat Pac related to Mayorga lol


----------



## MAG1965




----------



## Executioner




----------



## Bryn

Rudolph said:


>


:lol: This a joke?


----------



## oibighead

Kelly Pavlik










Stephen Ireland


----------



## PivotPunch

Executioner said:


>


Hector Lombard, an interesting fact Lombard and Gamboa know each other and shared the same room back in Cuba


----------



## mgdb26




----------



## Rudyard

Chatty said:


> Well I thought if I'm going to jump ship I may as well bring my baby over with me:
> 
> So here we go
> 
> Blobfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Arreola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :deal


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## dyna




----------



## Eoghan

Prison guy in Fight Night Champion















Kieron Gray, début opponent of Anthony Ogogo


----------



## FrankinDallas

Michael Nunn and Venus Williams.....


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Theron

MAG1965 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Theron




----------



## Lounge Lizard

Theron said:


>


----------



## Chatty

Richard Schaefer









Chazz Palminteri


----------



## Lounge Lizard




----------



## Eoghan

Oscar De La Hoya








Jason Cundy


----------



## Executioner




----------



## dyna




----------



## Tyler-Durden




----------



## Tyler-Durden




----------



## 2377




----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Mexi-Box

Miguel Cotto









Pitbull


----------



## Duffy




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Seriously great stuff guys! Wow, you guys have a good eye.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Wilfredo Gomez


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Julio Cesar Vasquez


----------



## Lunny

The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Lunny said:


> :rofl


lol I still think Maidana looks like a stingray but I feel Julio Cesar Vasquez looks like such a stingray he must be a hybrid.


----------



## BigBone




----------



## Carpe Diem

Miguel Cotto









Franky G


----------



## O59

D'Angelo Barksdale.









Zab Judah.


----------



## Eoghan

Forgot about this one until the recent allegations:
Asafa Powell








Leon 'Solid' Williams








Drug cheat Tyson Gay








Drug cheat Lamont Peterson


----------



## Hook!

Chatty said:


> Well I thought if I'm going to jump ship I may as well bring my baby over with me:
> 
> So here we go
> 
> Blobfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Arreola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :deal


:rofl


----------



## Hook!

amazing thread


----------



## Mat Cauthon

Matt Mills and Ricky Burns


----------



## DKD

Marvin Hagler with his wife Kay.










Chris Eubank with Vanessa Feltz.


----------



## Snakefist

Vano-irons said:


> Spencer Fearon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Liston:


This is a good one.


----------



## 2377

DKD said:


>


:rofl :lol: Go to any Wal-Mart, K-Mart, 7-11, etc in America and you'll see about a dozen of these lookalikes throughout the store hahaha...

Just making a joke guys, don't get too over-sensitive.


----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## ~Cellzki~

Executioner said:


>


:rofl


----------



## mgdb26




----------



## KLion22

Surprise no one did Montell Griffin and Carlton. They look very similiar.


----------



## G-fellaaaaa




----------



## Eoghan

Colin Lloyd, former darts world number 1


----------



## Chatty

Young Shaun Hatosy










Saul Alvarez


----------



## Chatty

Ken Aguilar










David price


----------



## Michael

Marco Huck










Matty Askin


----------



## Eoghan

Sportofkings said:


> Marco Huck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matty Askin


----------



## Masters




----------



## CamelCase

Peter Barlow








Marco Huck


----------



## Eoghan

CamelCase said:


> Peter Barlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Huck


Million Dolla is looking well, if a bit bigger than normal. I always did think he'd end up on Corrie! :lol:


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Cableaddict

OK, who does this little guy reminds you of?










Think about it ....

A little more ......


----------



## Cableaddict

Separated at birth. :yep :lol:

-------







-------------


----------



## Cableaddict

Alfred E. Neuman:










Gennady Golovkin:


----------



## CamelCase

Vincent Kompany









Joshua Clottey


----------



## Cableaddict

Actress Roselyn Sánchez:










Boxer Cecilia Comunales:


----------



## Cableaddict

Cecilia from another angle:










And her doppleganger:


----------



## Roe

Cableaddict said:


> Cecilia from another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her doppleganger:


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

CamelCase said:


> Vincent Kompany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua Clottey


wow, that's brilliant!


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler"

Angulo looks like the son from Haye and Walujew


----------



## Twelvey

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Angulo looks like the son from Haye and Walujew


 :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

DKD said:


> Marvin Hagler with his wife Kay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Eubank with Vanessa Feltz.


:lol: :rofl :lol: :rofl :lol: :rofl

''Stop it, yer KILLING me !


----------



## gyllespie

Pacquiao








.......

Lo Pan


----------



## boxingfan

Talking Peperami

http://theboxingtribune.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/James_DeGale.jpg

James Degale

http://cached.imagescaler.hbpl.co.u...s/OKM/A0E43FD7-E641-1B9F-09DC75CA55D81889.jpg


----------



## Bryn

boxingfan said:


> Talking Peperami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Degale


:lol:


----------



## evalistinho

Marques Houston (Roger from Sister Sister)









Andre Ward


----------



## Jun

gyllespie said:


> Pacquiao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Lo Pan


:lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched

gyllespie said:


> Pacquiao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Lo Pan


:lol:

Shit, it would take me 2 pages to quote all the ones that had me literally busting out laughing.....Hell of a thread :good


----------



## pipe wrenched




----------



## Bryn

pipe wrenched said:


>


Perfect. :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Thread must not die !

How did we overlook these mirror images?


----------



## BigBone

Lomachenko










Lomachenko


----------



## Theron

that joe cortez one is crazy accurate 

:lol:


----------



## sim_reiss




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## DB Cooper

pipe wrenched said:


>


Cortez should check his family tree - they must be related.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lamont Peterson:









Lee Everett (The Walking Dead):


----------



## miniq

David Coulthard Formula 1 driver.


----------



## sim_reiss




----------



## Cableaddict

miniq said:


> David Coulthard Formula 1 driver.


I know I'm gonna' regret asking this, but who's the guy on top? Barrera?


----------



## miniq

Cableaddict said:


> I know I'm gonna' regret asking this, but who's the guy on top? Barrera?


Barrera lol? /Julio vasquez


----------



## Jim Kelly

* +*








*=*


----------



## PRINCE

rjj and cuba gooding jr.


----------



## Jim Kelly




----------



## Side Step




----------



## Side Step




----------



## Side Step




----------



## Side Step




----------



## Side Step




----------



## 2377




----------



## Side Step

bump


----------



## Chatty

Guy from A Prophet










Wilfredo Gomez


----------



## Roe

Side Step said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Johnstown

BigBone said:


>


he really is looking more and more like his dad as he gets older.... :-(

getting that ugly horse look...his old moniker "Pretty Boy" sounds more and more ridiculous


----------



## Johnstown

marty Feldman










and Carl...


----------



## Bladerunner




----------



## Side Step

Johnstown said:


> marty Feldman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Carl...


:lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem

Montero said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Man, that's just WRONG ! :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

Nacho:










Fight Now & Youtube commentator BillyC:


----------



## pipe wrenched

:yep


----------



## Bogotazo

:lol:

That last one is awesome.


----------



## Bratwurzt

? can't see the similarity myself.


----------



## Side Step

Side Step said:


>





Bogotazo said:


> :lol:
> 
> That last one is awesome.


No, THAT'S awesome, or adorable, however you may see it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Johnstown said:


> marty Feldman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Carl...


This and the Arroala still the GOAT since ESB lol


----------



## Bogotazo

Side Step said:


> No, THAT'S awesome, or adorable, however you may see it.


:huh

Try harder.


----------



## guest

Chatty said:


> Well I thought if I'm going to jump ship I may as well bring my baby over with me:
> 
> So here we go
> 
> Blobfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Arreola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :deal


:rofl:rofl


----------



## guest

Bajingo said:


> Antonio Tarver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some milk duds


:rofl


----------



## guest

Executioner said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl this had me in tears bro


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Guest picked some nice ones, had me LOL


----------



## Bratwurzt




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## igor_otsky




----------



## igor_otsky

dude on the right looks like Hatton. Who is he?


----------



## Brickfists

Andrew Golota










Al Bundy


----------



## Xizor1d

Blanco said:


>


Their giving Ricardo Mayorga a documentary?


----------



## Xizor1d

Tyler-Durden said:


>


No cheating. This is supposed to be two diffrent people who look alike. Not the same person.


----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Tage_West

Chad Bennett









the Duke (layer cake)


----------



## Mexi-Box

Adonis Stevenson









This Horse


----------



## The Brush!

The Brush tries to be humble but...










The resemblance aint canny at all!

Frayed had his time! This is my time! It's Adrien "The Problem" Broner...and Adrien "The Problem" Broner's Brush!!!


----------



## Tage_West

travis simms









bald bull


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Marif

Younis Khan and Rafa


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Vano-irons

Eoghan said:


>


:lol:


----------



## sim_reiss

"He did however, vaguely recall denying access to someone he mistakenly thought was TV presenter Paul O'Grady."


----------



## BunnyGibbons




----------



## gyllespie

Sorry for this combo breaker but if I can be serious for just a second....I've always thought Danny Garcia and MMA fighter Brendan Schaub look alike.


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Chatty




----------



## Eoghan

igor_otsky said:


>


Is the one in the middle Khan?


----------



## Chatty




----------



## shaunster101




----------



## It's Ovah

Nice! Love the one above...


----------



## Cableaddict




----------



## DirtyDan




----------



## pipe wrenched

Oh shit @DirtyDan!!!

A+


----------



## Cableaddict

How is this thread not yet a sticky? :huh


----------



## KING

Jermain Taylor









Steve Cunningham

Identical.


----------



## KING

DirtyDan said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Executioner




----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Theron

Executioner said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Robert Easter Jr:











Easter Island:


----------



## Executioner

why is this thread not a sticky


----------



## Cableaddict

The Broner Express:


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Now this shits identical

Dick Tiger and Jimmy Carter


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Cableaddict said:


> Cecilia from another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her doppleganger:


:rofl


----------



## Theron

T-Dog from The Walking dead and T Bradley


----------



## Chatty

Eddie Hearn









Breeding with Darren Barker









The offspring produces the guy from the Carling adverts:


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## shaunster101

Chatty said:


> Eddie Hearn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeding with Darren Barker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The offspring produces the guy from the Carling adverts:


:lol:

Francis Warren has lost some weight too


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

That is pure gold. I had to tweet it.


----------



## It's Ovah

GGG and Prof. Brian Cox.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag

Executioner said:


>


Bahhhahahahaha!!! Just watched innit again last night!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Cableaddict said:


> Robert Easter Jr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter Island:


Wow! 'easter island' too


----------



## Mushin

Terrence Howard










Ray Robinson


----------



## Theron

Mushin said:


> Terrence Howard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Robinson


He's gotta play him in a movie


----------



## Eoghan

Omar Baba (Come Fly With Me- BBC)
Richard Schaefer


----------



## Hook!

Jay said:


> guys - moving over to worldwide forum.
> 
> Antonio Tarver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Popo


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

Chatty said:


> Eddie Hearn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeding with Darren Barker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The offspring produces the guy from the Carling adverts:


:rofl


----------



## DKD

^ Re Eddie Hearn.

These three could be brothers.
























Hearn, Carr, Cameron.


----------



## Eoghan

Rob McCracken, cool for Cobras








Jools Holland, Cool for Cats


----------



## Eoghan

Chatty said:


> Eddie Hearn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeding with Darren Barker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The offspring produces the guy from the Carling adverts:


If Carlsberg did lookalikes...


----------



## Making Flippy Floppy

Mike Tyson - Gary Coleman


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Executioner said:


>


:lol: quality.

The sloth from Ice Age










Carl Froch


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Comedian Bernard Manning










Bob Arum


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Yellow guy from Sin City










James 'Jazza' Dickens


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Roy Jones Jr










Rendall Munroe


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Ok last one...

Bruce Willis










Lou Dibella


----------



## Archer

I fucking hate when stupid cunts put the wrong name with every photo either by doing it intentionally or just by being too fucking dense to realize what the fuck it is they are doing.


----------



## sim_reiss

Darts player Richie Burnett 









Rob McCracken


----------



## Archer

:lol::lol:


----------



## Lilo

Nothing will ever [email protected] 's Arreola. :bart


----------



## Theron

:rofl Sin city guy, Willis, and Froch. Fukn perfection bahah


----------



## Chatty

Ray Robinson









Bo Diddly


----------



## JamieC

One for the Breaking Bad fans, @Vano-irons @Wallet @Chatty.

Lucas Matthysse and Keith Thurman supplement their income


----------



## Cableaddict

JamieC said:


>


That second guy has the smallest head I've ever seen.


----------



## Felix

Dunno if this one's been done, but...

Angel Garcia:










Phil Dunphy from Modern Family:


----------



## Tyler-Durden

German-Armenian cruiser prospect Noel Gevor kind of reminds me of Wlad


----------



## Louie

..


----------



## Theron

Carlos Monzon and The night stalker, serial killer Richard Ramirez


----------



## drozzy

Alex Kovalev










Sergey Kovalev


----------



## Executioner

lol


----------



## pipe wrenched

Thomas Crewz said:


> Comedian Bernard Manning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Arum


:lol: creepy crazy


----------



## Bratwurzt

Obvious one


----------



## Cableaddict

^ Wilson has much better hair.


----------



## TSOL

Duran:










Rosendo Alvarez:


----------



## Cableaddict

Stephen Baldwin:










Lomachenko:


----------



## Theron




----------



## PityTheFool

Theron said:


>


Weird seeing Big Floyd with a Hatton t-shirt.
Almost feels like it never happened.


----------



## Theron

1920's Delahoya


----------



## BigBone

Tomato juice with ice:










Alfredo Angulo:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Vano-irons

Enzo Mac










Chris Robsaw


----------



## Eoghan

Couldn't find a better pic, but any time I see Ricky Burns vs Carl Johanneson, I always get Eminem vibes


----------



## MAG1965

Cableaddict said:


> The Broner Express:


pretty funny.


----------



## DrMo

Cableaddict said:


> That second guy has the smallest head I've ever seen.


 @Rico



Thomas Crewz said:


> Yellow guy from Sin City
> James 'Jazza' Dickens


:lol: :clap:


----------



## Cableaddict

BigBone, I fixed it for you:

Alfredo Angulo:










A spectacular Dive! :


----------



## Chinny




----------



## Chinny




----------



## Chinny




----------



## Thomas Crewz

Mauricio Herrera and Eric Bana


----------



## guest

Thomas Crewz said:


> Mauricio Herrera and Eric Bana


good one


----------



## Mohak

Daniel Zaragosa










Moe Syzlak


----------



## Mohak

*Insert photo of Adrian Broner and a massive dick here*


----------



## sim_reiss

Enzo Maccarinelli:









The Thompsons (Ben Afflecks' parents):


----------



## Cael

:lol::lol:


----------



## joe33

Thomas Crewz said:


> Mauricio Herrera and Eric Bana


Looks like the footballer messi to


----------



## Atlanta




----------



## Eoghan

:warren


----------



## Cableaddict

Mohak said:


> Daniel Zaragosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moe Syzlak


Holy crap, that's amazing.


----------



## Johnstown

someone has to have posted this by now right?


----------



## Eoghan

Adam Booth, trainer of David Haye 







Joe Lo Truglio, Brooklyn 99


----------



## Eoghan

Robert Guerrero







Mclovin from Superbad (I watched this film hence the previous one as well)


----------



## It's Ovah

Manny and Yayan Ruhian from The Raid.


----------



## andyZor

Louis Van Gall










Frank Warren


----------



## Cableaddict

Ellerbe & Mayweather:











Jim Brown & Jaime Foxx:


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## BigBone

It's Ovah said:


> Manny and Yayan Ruhian from The Raid.


Yayan isn't on roids, he's naturally that good.


----------



## gioberi

You *may not* post attachments.

So how do I post a photo?


----------



## igor_otsky

gioberi said:


> You *may not* post attachments.
> 
> So how do I post a photo?


----------



## sim_reiss




----------



## doug.ie

jo frost....that horrible nasty bully nanny woman.....or steve bunce in a wig ??


----------



## Eoghan

[video]http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:10895023&startTime=00:56[/video]


----------



## steviebruno

sim_reiss said:


>


LMAO. That cannot be real.


----------



## It's Ovah

Krizz Kaliko and Dereck Chisora


----------



## Cableaddict

Lou Duva:










Not quite Lou Duva:


----------



## shaunster101

Eoghan said:


>


Juiced to the gills


----------



## It's Ovah

Tyson Fury










Baudelaire


----------



## Bratwurzt

It's Ovah said:


> Tyson Fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baudelaire


God that's great.


----------



## Cableaddict

It's Ovah said:


> Tyson Fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baudelaire


^ Not QUITE identical:

One's a big dummy, the other digs your bummy. :wales


----------



## From Russia




----------



## 2377




----------



## 2377




----------



## It's Ovah

Bukom Banku










James Toney










Are they long lost brothers?


----------



## Trash Bags

From Russia said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

It's Ovah said:


> Bukom Banku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Toney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they long lost brothers?


Holy shit, that's really fucking good. It's as good as the Walking Dead dude and Tim Bradley.


----------



## Cableaddict

The Tacoma Assassin, Freddie Steele:










Dr. Wilson:


----------



## Theron

@Cableaddict

:deal

I want this guy to play him in a movie


----------



## knowimuch

George Foreman










Squirtle


----------



## JamieC

knowimuch said:


> George Foreman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirtle


:rofl


----------



## sim_reiss

knowimuch said:


> George Foreman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirtle


HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA:lol:


----------



## OttkeRuiz

Chagaev:









Pulev:


----------



## winner_evo

Boxnation's Steve Lillis..










XFactor Wannabe...


----------



## doug.ie

....and carl frampton ??


----------



## Mexi-Box




----------



## igor_otsky

simphiwe vetyetka










vs

sam cassel and his bro ET


----------



## igor_otsky

boonaire










vs

John Leguizamo


----------



## Bratwurzt




----------



## Theron

Bratwurzt said:


>


Holy shit :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Bratwurzt said:


>


^ Separated at girth. :smile


----------



## Aramini

Absurdist author Franz Kafka








Erik Morales


----------



## Eoghan

winner_evo said:


> Boxnation's Steve Lillis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFactor Wannabe...


Cam from Modern Family-Steve Lillis


----------



## Eoghan

Miguel Cotto (boxing star)







Nigel de Jong, karate star


----------



## Chinny

Showtime Sean Porter










50


----------



## Eoghan

doug.ie said:


> ....and carl frampton ??


Another Jackal one here:







Russian internationals the Berezutskiy twins


----------



## DrMo

Anthony Joshua


















The Architect from Prometheus


----------



## It's Ovah

Mayorga and old Ali


----------



## It's Ovah

Harry Greb and Mike Katsidis


----------



## Chinny

It's Ovah said:


> Harry Greb and Mike Katsidis


Great shout. You know Katsidis would love that too..


----------



## artful

winner_evo said:


> Boxnation's Steve Lillis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFactor Wannabe...


Thief  I posted that one on the ESB lookalike thread.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Uncle Rico

Thiago Silva...










Marcos Maidana...


----------



## Vano-irons

It's Ovah said:


> Harry Greb and Mike Katsidis


Great shout


----------



## doug.ie

gamboa

http://proboxinginsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/yuriorkis-gamboa-getty.jpg










and...

beau jack...

http://myboxingfans.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/jack_beau.jpg


----------



## Theron

Graham looks like McCallum here


----------



## Shocked Quartz

Skip to 26:30. Carl Froch has morphed into an American baseball fan. The resemblance is ridiculous:


----------



## Cableaddict




----------



## Cableaddict

Shocked Quartz said:


> Skip to 26:30. Carl Froch has morphed into an American baseball fan. The resemblance is ridiculous:


Dayum !

Fixed it for you:

Cubs Fan:









Dude who gets to bang Rachel Cordingly every day:


----------



## Cableaddict

-------------


----------



## igor_otsky

It's Ovah said:


> Harry Greb and Mike Katsidis


more like the lollipop man


----------



## Cableaddict

Say, "Cubs Fan" looks like EVERYBODY !


----------



## Chinny




----------



## Kid Cubano

Cableaddict said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl&#8230;im lauhing so loud,im crying.
please, no racist intention here. Just funny the mimic.


----------



## Executioner

Theron said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Blanco

Theron said:


> Graham looks like McCallum here


He looks a bit like the character Holy Wayne from that new HBO series The Leftovers.


----------



## Tyler-Durden

Theron said:


>


:rofl:smile


Shocked Quartz said:


> Skip to 26:30. Carl Froch has morphed into an American baseball fan. The resemblance is ridiculous:


It's him !


Cableaddict said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl (no racist)


----------



## Theron

Wayne Brady, Lloyd Marshall


----------



## hazza

zab judah


----------



## sailracing

Cableaddict said:


>


oh my gooooodd:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Angino Perezâ€™s trainer , Javier Centeno:










Spike Lee:


----------



## doug.ie

carmen basilio....or gavin rees with hair ??


----------



## It's Ovah

Joel Edgerton from Exodus










Artur Szpilka


----------



## It's Ovah

This isn't mine, but thought I'd repost it.


----------



## Cableaddict

Juan Diaz:










MAHT -in Lawrence:


----------



## Theron

*+ *









*=*


----------



## Eoghan

It's Ovah said:


> Joel Edgerton from Exodus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artur Szpilka


















Give or take about a foot!


----------



## andyZor

Mariusz Wach









Jaws


----------



## Mexi-Box

Juan Manuel Lopez









+

Carlos Molina









=

Jose Felix Jr.


----------



## Specktah5Fiddy

Ggg










Cant upload photos. Triple G and Eagles Qb and nick Foles look similar.


----------



## Cableaddict

Idiot "Adult Swim" host:









Vinnie Paz


----------



## Mexi-Box




----------



## Chinny

Xaro Xhoan Daxos from Game of Thrones










Danny Williams


----------



## Cableaddict




----------



## Mexi-Box

Eric Allen (former NFL player and current NFL Live Analyst)










Shane Mosley


----------



## Theron

Eubank secretley a female equestrian rider from the 1890s


----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict




----------



## Wig

Trainer Virgil Hunter:









Mike Bassett Actor Ricky Tomlinson:


----------



## Wig

Trainer Virgil Hunter:









The Oracle:


----------



## Wig

Trainer Virgil Hunter:









The Pilot Whale:


----------



## doug.ie

ok...hows about...

peter jackson (australian heavyweight from late 1800's) and hollywood's jamie foxx ?


----------



## Mr Magic

Oleksandr Usyk










The Kurgan from Highlander


----------



## It's Ovah

Theron said:


> Eubank secretley a female equestrian rider from the 1890s


This one's inspired.


----------



## Theron

Wig said:


> Trainer Virgil Hunter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pilot Whale:


holy fuk :rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Uncanny:


----------



## DB Cooper

Cableaddict said:


> Juan Diaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAHT -in Lawrence:


:rofl


----------



## It's Ovah

Cableaddict said:


> look carefully:


I always thought that pic of Rahman's chest reminded me of the spirits from Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Tage_West




----------



## Mexi-Box

Sadam Ali










Droopy


----------



## Cableaddict

Sadam Ali










Mr. Bean


----------



## Theron

Tage_West said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

"RP phone home. HOOOOOOOOOOME ......"


----------



## Chatty

Alvin Haymon









Denzil









Actually they dont look that much alike when you see them side by side.


----------



## Theron

Rigo with Obama


----------



## It's Ovah

Dmitry Kudryashov and Techno Viking


----------



## Cableaddict

Kathy Duva:











"Formerly Frank" Maloney: (now Frank-less)


----------



## Mexi-Box

Theron said:


> Rigo with Obama


Wow, that legit looks like Rigondeaux. :lol:


----------



## Chinny

Tage_West said:


>


:clap:


----------



## megavolt

Theron said:


> Rigo with Obama


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Executioner said:


>


:rofl


----------



## It's Ovah

Weight-drained Cotto









Author China Mieville


----------



## Chatty

Just started watching Prison Break. This show is just a lookalike fest:









T-Bag








Robert Guerrero








Fernando Sucre








Raymundo Beltran








C-Note








Roy Jones Jnr








Henry Pope








Steve Smoger


----------



## Roe

:lol:


----------



## Kid Cubano

Theron said:


> Rigo with Obama


LOL... I saw the pic and I told myself, what is Rigo doing with Obama ?


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Teenage Timmeh:


----------



## Chinny

Chatty said:


> Just started watching Prison Break. This show is just a lookalike fest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Guerrero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando Sucre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raymundo Beltran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-Note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Jones Jnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Pope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Smoger


:rofl


----------



## knowimuch

Carlos Monzon










Michael Preston, actor


----------



## Cableaddict

Thomas Crewz said:


> Teenage Timmeh:


OMFG ! If you told me that was actually him, I'd believe you.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Chris Eubank

vs

Brother Mouzone


----------



## Theron

Giardello always reminds me of the animated joker


----------



## Eoghan

knowimuch said:


> Carlos Monzon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Preston, actor










Mick Jagger too?


----------



## Eoghan

Theron said:


> @*Cableaddict*
> 
> :deal
> 
> I want this guy to play him in a movie


We need an Christmas-themed animated version of his life too


----------



## Bajingo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684630363780546560
Accurate.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Jaws










Primo Carnera


----------



## Kurushi

Chatty said:


> Just started watching Prison Break. This show is just a lookalike fest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Guerrero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Pope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Smoger


Brilliant!



Thomas Crewz said:


> Teenage Timmeh:


wtf!? There's something really off about this guy's proportions. It's like a baby's head on a man's body.


----------



## Bajingo

Kurushi said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> wtf!? There's something really off about this guy's proportions. It's like a baby's head on a man's body.


Tim's head must have quadrupled in size within a year.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Carl Frampton










Chris Algieri


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

Rik Mayall.










Oleksandr Usyk


----------



## DB Cooper

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Rik Mayall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleksandr Usyk


:smile


----------



## Bratwurzt

This ones incredible

Deontay Wilder









Patterson Joseph


----------



## knowimuch

Bratwurzt said:


> This ones incredible
> 
> Deontay Wilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterson Joseph


One of my favorite scenes of him, check the background in the end


----------



## Eoghan

Artur Szpilka might have done better yesterday if we weren't Jonjo Shelvey


----------



## Chinny

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Rik Mayall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleksandr Usyk


:rofl


----------



## Chinny

Thomas Crewz said:


> Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primo Carnera


:clap:


----------



## Chinny

Wycombe FA Cup hero Roy Essandoh



Essandoh's namesake Roy Jones Jr


----------



## Casper Gomez

Dave Allen and Liam from Eastenders.


----------



## Hattie Reception




----------



## Rancor Keeper

*
Referee Richie Davies*








*Well Walker*


----------



## Cableaddict

Dmitry Bivol:









Taishon Dong:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Rancor Keeper said:


> *Referee Richie Davies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well Walker*


:lol: Isn't that from the Walking Dead?


----------



## jonnytightlips

Always thought Frampton was the image of Randy from Home Improvement. 

I actually posted that years ago on his Bebo page and he told me to fuck off haha.

Gail Garcia Bernal looks like a young Duran. The fella that replaced him for the film looks like him too.


----------



## Bobo




----------

